# TShirty.net - Marketing idea?



## Zantor (Aug 19, 2007)

I have recently created a site where t shirt shops can promote their design online, and I would like your feedback. Keep in mind that it is early days, but I feel that it could go well if promoted effectivly.

The idea would be that shop owners send me their designs and if they are good enough, they get displayed with a link back, giving them some invaluable traffic. And because only the best are shown, then customers are more likely to purchase from them.

What do you think?


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

the question then would be how do you get people to your site?


----------



## jb (Oct 12, 2007)

I imagine you would have to do some heavy advertising, and therefore need to charge the designers something for the link. Have you thought if you would charge a base fee, or by the click or what?

I think it could be really cool if done correctly.


----------



## Zantor (Aug 19, 2007)

My idea was that I would profit by occasionly linking to designs that pay through affiliates, eg. 20% of each shirt sold through me. Then everyone else who submits a design would either have to do nothing if their design was good enough, or increase their chances of getting linked to through a link back to me.

I thought this may deter people from submitted designs though. Do you guys have any ideas of where else I could market it? Should I be aiming at the shirt designers, sellers, and buyers?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Doesn't sound much different to the other thirty t-shirt blogs already available.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Zantor said:


> they get displayed with a link back, giving them some invaluable traffic.



You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## Zantor (Aug 19, 2007)

Which word?


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

It was just an excuse to use a Princess Bride quote.....

The word is "invaluable". Given modern webmetrics, the value of customers you forward is totally calculable... "Valuable" yes, "invaluable" no.


----------



## Zantor (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh I see... Inconceivable!

The idea was that most shop owners, ie. the little guys, do not want to fork out very much money for advertising, so a place where they can get it for free would become very popular.


----------



## anewbeginning (Oct 11, 2007)

sorry...already been done, tho theres nothing stopping you from doing another one.
Funny T-shirts, Geek shirts and Star Wars
To my surprise I found one of my tees on this site through my statistics software installed on my website.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, it's been done several times


----------

